# Using an employment agency



## Tigger123 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello. This is my first post

I had originally joined an employment agency who have been saying that the health service in NZ will only hire via an agency. I'm beginning to doubt this having heard a 'friend of a friend' found a job under their own steam and have advised I quit the company as it will reduce not enhance my chances of finding a job...

Any thoughts from anyone about this would really be appreciated.

We've not yet started any process having returned from living in a different country for 3 years and have only returned to England in March. Our ultimate dream however is to move to NZ.

Thank you 

Tigger123


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Classic agency line. 

I worked in NZ recruitment for approx 15 years, including several years recruiting overseas medical staff for three NZ hospitals, and a big focus of my role was to reduce agency use and expenditure. 

Don't know how the rates compare to UK, but NZ agencies typically charge the employer 20%+ of the employee's annual salary - my annual performance $ bonus was in part based on how much I could reduce this expense by recruiting candidates directly. Being an agency candidate may in some cases be to your detriment due to the costs involved.

You don't say what occupation you are in - but NZ's District Health Boards all have skilled recruitment officers and information on the careers section of their websites. They will be able to advise and assist on eg registration with the relevant Board or Council in NZ.

Something to be careful of is that if you have signed with a company - make sure you terminate your agreement with them before sending out more applications, as even finding your own job they may cause issues around being your representative and trying to claim a fee. Not a good start to your employment relationship.


----------

